
First modern coreboot server platform - lame-robot-hoax
https://9esec.io/blog/first-modern-coreboot-server-platform/
======
lame-robot-hoax
As well, below is Mullvad’s corresponding blog post:

[https://mullvad.net/en/blog/2019/8/7/open-source-firmware-
fu...](https://mullvad.net/en/blog/2019/8/7/open-source-firmware-future/)

------
epistasis
I'm not well versed on this; does the BMC code also get replaced, or is this
the motherboard firmware only?

~~~
sanxiyn
Motherboard only. On the other hand, ASPEED 2400 is supported by OpenBMC.

~~~
epistasis
Thanks, very interesting!

The 2016 OpenBMC presentation I'm watching now says that it's REST+D-Bus, and
no IPMI, which actually seems like a good idea to me...

~~~
wmf
Unless you need to be compatible with some existing provisioning system.

~~~
epistasis
True; though it does look like there's an ipmitool that uses the REST/D-Bus
interface:

[https://github.com/openbmc/ipmitool](https://github.com/openbmc/ipmitool)

so as long as your provisioning tool uses ipmitool, it could work.

------
jtl999
The elephant in the room: How many binary blobs are in use for the system
firmware?

Still interesting work though

~~~
m3rc
I mean you have to get coreboot functioning before getting to libreboot don't
you?

~~~
jtl999
libreboot is a fork of coreboot, so yes.

But if a system supported it through reverse engineering or otherwise I don't
see why running coreboot without blobs would be possible (see very old
hardware for example)

